# المنتديات الأردنية > العشائر الأردنية >  عراقة عشيرة الرفاعي..........

## محمد يحيى الرفاعي

[CENTER]عراقة
 عشيرة الرفاعي.......... 
الرفاعيون : وهم أولاد عم الصوفي الشهير الشيخ أحمد الرفاعي
 حيث انقرض عقب الشيخ المذكور ، ويرجع نسبهم إلى بطن
 رفاعة من بني هلال من عامر بن صعصعة من قبيلة هوازن 
القيسية النزارية وقيل أنهم من بني 
مالك من جهينة القضاعية ، وقد أدعى البعض أن نسبهم يرجع 
إلى الإمام موسى الكاظم عليه السلام ولا يصح هذا النسب 
لأضطرابه واختلافه فتارة ينتسبون إلى الحسن بن الحسين بن
 أحمد الأكبر بن موسى الثاني بن إبراهيم الأصغر بن الإمام 
موسى الكاظم عليه السلام وحين علموا أن الحسن بن الحسين
 المذكور غير معقب ابتدعوا وادعوا ان نسبهم يعود إلى الحسن 
القاسم بن الحسين بن أحمد الأكبر المذكـور مستفيدين من وجـود 
أخ معقـب للحسن بن الحسين اسمه ( القاسم ) وفاتهم أن الأسماء 
المركبة ( الحسن القاسم ) لم تكن موجودة في تلك الحقبة الزمنية ، 
ثم انتسبوا إلى المهدي بن القاسم بن محمد بن الحسين بن أحمد
 الأكبر المذكور وحين اكتشفوا ان الحسين المذكور ليس له ابن يدعى
 محمد قلبوا الأسماء وانتسبوا الى المهدي بن محمد بن القاسم بن 
الحسين المذكور ، وحين طولبوا بتفسير لقبهم ( الرفاعي ) اكتشفوا
 حينذاك انهم نسوا اضافة اسم رفاعة الى النسب الفاطمي المزعوم 
فعمدوا الى القول ان الحسن بن المهدي المذكور في نسبهم المزعوم 
اسمه ( الحسن رفاعة ) بن المهدي وفاتهم ان الأسماء المركبة لم تكن
 موجودة في تلك الحقبة الزمنية ، يضاف لذلك وجود اضطراب في النسب
 المزعوم فتارة يقولون : ( ثابت بن حازم بن علي ) وتارة اخرى يقولون :
 ( ثابت بن الحازم علي ) وغيرها من الإضطرابات ، علماً ان
 الشيخ أحمد الرفاعي لم يدعِ النسب الفاطمي بل ادعاه الجيل
 الثالث بعده من احفاده ( اولاد عمه ) كما اشار لذلك النسابة أبن
 عنبة الحسني في عمدة الطالب يضاف لذلك أن جميع المؤرخين
 العرب الذين أرخوا للشيخ أحمد الرفاعي لم يذكروا له نسباً فاطمياً 
صحيحاً وبعضهـم لم يكـن قـد سمـع بوجـود مثل هذا النسب له. 
·الرفيع : اصلهم من قبيلة غزية وقيل انهم من قبيلة عنزة. 

·بنو ركاب : قيل إنهم من زبيد وقيل انهم من ربيعة النزارية 
وقيل انهم من خفاجة. 
·زبيد : هناك أربعة قبائل تحمل هذا الاسم ، اثنان منهما متحدتان
 في نسب واحد وهما سبئيتان وواحدة طائية والرابعة نزارية وكالاتي : 
vزبيد الاكبر بن منبه بن صعب بن سعد العشيرة بن مذحج 
بن أدد وقيل أنه زبيد الاكبر بن سعد العشيرة بن مذحج بن
 أدد بن زيد بن يشجب بن عريب بن زيد بن كهلان بن سبأ
 ( قاله السويدي في سبائك الذهب ص 38 ). 
vزبيد الاصغر بن ربيعة بن سلمة بن مازن بن ربيعة بن
 زبيد الاكبر ( قاله السويدي في سبائك الذهب ص 38 ). 
vزبيد بن معن بن عمرو بن عنين بن سلامان بن ثعل بن 
عمرو بن الغوث بن طي ( قاله السويدي في سبائك الذهب 
ص 56 والقلقشندي في قلائد الجمان ص 82 ). 
vزبيد الحجاز حيث ذكر القلقشندي في نهاية الأرب أن زبيد الحجاز
 هم من بني حرب من بني هلال القيسيين المضريين 
( انظـر سبائك الذهب ص 43 ). 
هذا ما ذكره النسابون ، لكن الأمر اختلط عند ذكر بطون قبيلة
 زبيد الطائية وقبيلة زبيد السبئية وكالآتي : 
oقال القلقشندي في قلائد الجمان إن زبيد اللذين بغوطة 
دمشق ومرجها هم زبيد الطائيون وزعامتهم في بني نوفل ، 
في حين ذكر السويدي في سبائك الذهب ان بني نوفل هم 
بطن من زبيد السبئيين وان مساكنهم في 
غوطة دمشق وانهم زعماء زبيد هناك !! 
oذكر السويدي إن زبيد الذين ببرية سنجار من الجزيرة 
الفراتية هم زبيد الطائيون في حين ذكر المدعو
 سمير عبد الرزاق القطب في كتابه أنساب العرب ( ص 180 و 181 )
 إن زبيد سنجار هم من زبيد الأصغر السبئيين !! 
oإن جميع القبائل الزبيدية في العراق ـ بعـد مراجعة كتب الأنساب
 الحديثة الاصدار ـ تعود في نسبها الى قبيلة زبيد السبئية 
دون أي أشارة الى قبيلة زبيد الطائية !! 
وهكذا صار المتعارف عليه في العراق ان قبيلة زبيد هي من 
سعد العشيرة من مذحج دون أي أعتبار لأصل الكثير من القبائل 
الزبيدية الطائية أو القيسية ، وهي من المشكلات التي تواجه 
النسابين العرب والتي غضوا الطرف عنها لعدم قدرتهم على 
حلها ، والأرجح إن معظم القبائل الزبيدية في العراق إنما 
ينتهي نسبها إلى زبيد الطائية[/CENTER]

----------


## (dodo)

والله والنعم فيكم

----------


## تحية عسكريه

والله والنعم فيكم

----------

